# Something for Rampage fans



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Just a banner I found


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

u should of kept it lost


----------



## rnv18 (Apr 15, 2007)

CroCopPride said:


> u should of kept it lost


LOL repped, well ill hit you up when it lets me.


----------



## rnv18 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hey, if your gunna give me a negative rep because i thought that was funny, atleast leave your name.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Haha, nice, put a boarder


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Not much of a Rampage fan, so if anyone wants to use it go for it


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

You said you found this, so you ripped it from someone else?


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Lion Of Justice said:


> You said you found this, so you ripped it from someone else?


actually it was saved on a buddy's pc, so im not sure if it was stolen or not:dunno: i feel bad now:laugh:


----------



## ForrestGriff46 (May 3, 2007)

Its isnt that good imo. Blending looks shitty.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

cabby said:


> actually it was saved on a buddy's pc, so im not sure if it was stolen or not:dunno: *i feel bad now*:laugh:



Haha, that made me laugh.


----------

